# Roland gx24 blade holder sticks when cutting



## bulldog (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a Roland gx24 about 3 years old.. just replaced the cutting strip and blade. I was cutting a job and realized it did not cut the whole design. Watched the next time and what I saw was the actual blade holder was staying in the up position when cutting. I would tap it and it would go back down and continue cutting. When this happens the machine never stops running just acts like it's cutting when it's not and continue until it was finished. Anyone know what this problem is or if I can do something to fix it myself or should I call roland? Thanks. Annie


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

You can call roland but not sure they can help you. Your problem is the blade holder. there are bearings inside that the blade spins on. Your problem can be one of two - 1st and easiest - clean your holder which can get dirty over time - alcohol should do the trick - some lite oil after would make it perfect - (like kind for embroidery machines - or WD40) - the next - the bearings are shot - and it needs to be replaced. If you have one of roland printer/cutters you can use your blade holder from there to check - they are the same.


----------



## bulldog (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks idonaldson, when I take the whole blade holder out then, the part that (holds the blade holder) it moves up and down- vibrates when I move it with my hand and that is the part sticking when it's trying to cut. It stays up- looks like it's still cutting but if you look real close it's up off the vinyl, i just tap it and it drops back down and resumes but big part of file not cut. does that make any sense?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Makes a lot of sense - see my top post. No way for me to tell from where I am for the symptoms can be the same. Do the cleaning and if that does not work you will need to replace. At times media that is contour cut breaks off and is pulled back into the blade holder. One side is the blade the other is the blade remover - remove both - blow it out with air and a pipecleaner if you have. Lightly oil and replace parts. The blade should move freely inside - pluge it a few times with the remover and it should go in and out freely. You do know that the two parts can come apart and when reassembling - make it about credit card depth of blade exposed.


----------



## buttonsHT (Jun 12, 2010)

idonaldson said:


> Makes a lot of sense - see my top post. No way for me to tell from where I am for the symptoms can be the same. Do the cleaning and if that does not work you will need to replace. At times media that is contour cut breaks off and is pulled back into the blade holder. One side is the blade the other is the blade remover - remove both - blow it out with air and a pipecleaner if you have. Lightly oil and replace parts. The blade should move freely inside - pluge it a few times with the remover and it should go in and out freely. You do know that the two parts can come apart and when reassembling - make it about credit card depth of blade exposed.


I don't think he's talking about the blade holder .... I think he means the actual cutting carriage is not dropping down.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

bulldog said:


> I have a Roland gx24 about 3 years old.. just replaced the cutting strip and blade. I was cutting a job and realized it did not cut the whole design. Watched the next time and what I saw was the actual blade holder was staying in the up position when cutting. I would tap it and it would go back down and continue cutting. When this happens the machine never stops running just acts like it's cutting when it's not and continue until it was finished. Anyone know what this problem is or if I can do something to fix it myself or should I call roland? Thanks. Annie


If your carriage is not dropping down, then I would definately contact Roland. 

Another thing that has happened to me is if you overtighten the knob that secures the blade holder into the carriage, you can strip the screw and the blade holder will pop out when cutting.

You may be able to fix this by unscrewing and re-tightening, but you may need a new knob.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

If this is correct. And my previous post does not work. The 24 has 1 screw holding the blue cover on the housing. Remove that and see if you can see anything jaming in there. You can blow that out and oil, but if it is binding then that part will need to be replaced. Ouch.


----------



## bulldog (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone.. It is the carriage I was talking about. I did talk to Roland and they had me take cover off and clean. It cut 3 designs perfect and on the fourth started happening again. So I'm sending it to Roland. they did say if it's the solenoid they run about $60.00 Labor is $125.00 an hour..But on the bright side Imprintables is sending me a loaner while it's getting repaired.


----------

